# sat night full moon bob sikes



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i have been stocking up on bait for the past couple days to fish the full moon. i had shrimp bull minnows, finger mullet and crabs. started off at thedrive on at3mile and started fishing the lights around 10 pm. no fish just a buzz. so pack up and went to gulf breeze side off bob sikes and around 2am the bite started to pick up started catching white trout ladys and some catfish then caught a 25 inch red. also had a couple of nice runs on our shark rods but none landed.










sorry about the crappy pic my camera broke this is from iphone.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice catch .... Congrats !


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

sweet catch man......it's nice to catch one that you can take home and cook...


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad ya caught something! Looks like your changing fishing locations worked out for you that night!


----------

